# Does anyone have CBT sheets I can print off?



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

Or provide a link to some resources?

Thanks!


----------



## donavan (Jun 23, 2010)

Raptors said:


> Or provide a link to some resources?
> 
> Thanks!


what specific things are you looking for ? you can just make your own .

heres one for identifying thoughts and feelings and your behavioural reaction in a difficult situation

*situation thoughts feelings behaviour *
in canteen and ''o no im going to self concious get up and leave so
felt myself about go red, this is so embarrassed that no one sees
to blush embarrassing'' vulnerable me go red


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

http://moodgym.anu.edu.au/welcome


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.mindtools.com/stress/rt/CognitiveRestructuring.htm

I'm in grad school for Cognitive-Behavioral Therapy and the book we use is called Mind Over Mood, which has instructions and worksheets in it.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Ive got a load of sheets from CBT which i can put on here if you want. They'll have writing on them but you could use them to make some of your own..?


----------

